# Lorenzo's Journal (16 yo ~210lbs)



## WRATH (Feb 15, 2009)

Heyy all

So,after a little introduction in the lounge, I start a thread where you'll can see some more pics of me.

16yo

5'7

~210lbs

18 month ago : ( ~125lbs)










Now :



















See ya !

Lorenzo


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

Impressive change and a decent physique mate,but i doubt your 210lb at 5'7 you just dont look like you have the mass at the height you state


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

looking good at a young age mate.

I also like the set of pictures you have behind you


----------



## WRATH (Feb 15, 2009)

I said I'm about, I don't strictly follow the poundage, I do'nt like it

I was at 204lbs at the end of 2008, so I guess 210 now cuz I added more mass.

But I don't know exactly


----------



## WRATH (Feb 15, 2009)

tahir said:


> looking good at a young age mate.
> 
> I also like the set of pictures you have behind you


Yeah there are pictures of the top one everywhere on my walls :thumb:

I have about 20 pictures of Frank Mcgrath sticked in my bedroom


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

real good progress!!

i take it you got the animal dvds


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

85lbs in 18months natural??

Thats a massive achivement mate!

Fair dues to you.

Looking really big. What are your legs like?

GHS


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Looking good bro. Keep at it!


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Mega size on in that short time.

Good goin.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

vast improvement in a quick time, please post your diet routine ect so others can see how you did it!


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Get some leg shots up mate.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

I've been training for 2 year's and i don't look like that, hmmm

Looking good

big fuc-ker : )


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

awesome progress mate you look great

I'd also be interested to see what your diet was like over the last 18 months

Do you want to compete or have you already?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Big big unit for your age mate, if fact big unit full stop. Well done. :beer:


----------



## WRATH (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah guys thanks a lot!

I never competed, but I plan to be Mr.France Junior before my 20's

I'll try to make a little diet plan for ya, but I'm french, it will be hard, plus I don't follow a strict plan..I'll see with a english / french friend for explain it better

see ya


----------



## WRATH (Feb 15, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> real good progress!!
> 
> i take it you got the animal dvds


Oh yeah, but I miss the one about Legs

and for my legs, they are about 26-26.5 inches


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

get some pictures of them up...


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

as said looking good, are you going to use this journal to updat with pics and diet and training?

Get some leg shots up also mate, and post up your current routine if you want


----------



## WRATH (Feb 15, 2009)

Eat_Train_Sleep said:


> as said looking good, are you going to use this journal to updat with pics and diet and training?
> 
> Get some leg shots up also mate, and post up your current routine if you want


Yes I'll do it

I havn't not recents shoots of my legs, just this one, dating from the beginning of december 2008( so about 3 months ago) ( and it changed a lot cuz I grow fast)


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

If your natural mate then you have amazing genetics and a lot of potential in the sport.

Have you got a coach or anything?

If you havn't I'd suggest you get one and look into doing your first cycle if your thinking of becoming a IFBB pro you will need to take steroids. Fact.

GHS


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Why would you suggest using steroids when he has said he is gaining fast. You havent even seen his diet. It could be poor and improvements to that could enable him to make more sufficient gains.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

WRATH said:


> Yes I'll do it
> 
> I havn't not recents shoots of my legs, just this one, dating from the beginning of december 2008( so about 3 months ago) ( and it changed a lot cuz I grow fast)


great genetics or what!

the only advice I can give is keep doing what you are doing as your a gaining weight at a very fast rate.

you actually remind me of my friend, he had the shhiitest diet, didn't even train that hard but grew so quick. (although I'm not saying you have a **** diet)


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> Why would you suggest using steroids when he has said he is gaining fast. You havent even seen his diet. It could be poor and improvements to that could enable him to make more sufficient gains.


 I knew somebody would have something to say about that............... :lol:

I didn't suggest using steroids now I suggested that he get a coach and *look into *doing his first course.

The reason why I think this is because he aspires to become an IFBB pro and in order to make it to that level he will have to use them. That is a fact mate sorry.

GHS


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> Why would you suggest using steroids when he has said he is gaining fast. You havent even seen his diet. It could be poor and improvements to that could enable him to make more sufficient gains.


Well said Nathan I was just about to put the same. The guy is 16 years old and IMO looks great, let him enjoy his youth and training he obviously is doing something right. To mention AAS to a 16 year old is irresponsible.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

GHS said:


> If your natural mate then you have amazing genetics and a lot of potential in the sport.
> 
> Have you got a coach or anything?
> 
> ...


i do agree to a certain extent, the reality is thats what is needed to progress in the sport. But Nathan is also right in saying his diet hasn't been looked at and he can improve quickly.



nathanlowe said:


> Why would you suggest using steroids when he has said he is gaining fast. You havent even seen his diet. It could be poor and improvements to that could enable him to make more sufficient gains.


good post also


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Lads he has gained 85lbs in 18 months, I'm sure his diet is spot on.

He has already stated he lives the animal lifestyle and wants to become an IFBB pro.

Lets give him the credit that he deserves and assume his diet is good eh?

GHS


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

You have a very good physique mate, however i find it hard to believe at 16 you could look like that natural after only 18 months.

I could be wrong, however never the less, you've done very well.

As said you could go very far. :thumbup1:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I've seen about 4 threads on different bb sites by this lad, stirs up quite a fuss to say the least lol. I don't think that's natural, but of course that's just my opinion. You look incredible, regardless, I wish I looked even half as good.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

brilliant mate keep it up!!!!


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

GHS said:


> Lads he has gained 85lbs in 18 months, I'm sure his diet is spot on.
> 
> He has already stated he lives the animal lifestyle and wants to become an IFBB pro.
> 
> ...


He has stated he doesnt follow a strict plan so it could be a combination of good and bad food.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> He has stated he doesnt follow a strict plan so it could be a combination of good and bad food.


 Not going to reply to my other comment then no?

Your correct there............

TBH I think this lad has taken AAS anyway but that just IMO.

GHS


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

You look awesome for 16 mate wether assisted or not you look better than a good few lads i no using that are a good bit older. Personally i could see you being around the 200-210 mark as well.

keep doing what you are doing mate cos its workin


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

GHS said:


> Not going to reply to my other comment then no?
> 
> Your correct there............
> 
> ...


I didnt have nothing to say to them haha.

As i know sht all about AAS and bodybuilding comps etc

I did hear he doesnt use AAS but has 10 protein shakes a day...


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> I didnt have nothing to say to them haha.
> 
> As i know sht all about AAS and bodybuilding comps etc
> 
> I did hear he doesnt use AAS but has 10 protein shakes a day...


 If you know sh*t all about AAS then why are you lecturing me about who I advice them to?

GHS


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

GHS said:


> If you know sh*t all about AAS then why are you lecturing me about who I advice them to?
> 
> GHS


Im not lecturing you about it.

I know enough that at his age he shouldnt even be thinking about them, nor should he need them


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> Im not lecturing you about it.
> 
> I know enough that at his age he shouldnt even be thinking about them, nor should he need them


 Nobody said he needed them at his age at all............

Yes he should be *thinking* about them if he wants to become an IFBB pro.

I can't be arssed arguing with you mate because at the end of the day, your giving your opinion and I'm giving mine. I'm a bit more experienced than you when it comes to AAS so I'm just going to agree to dissagree with you.

GHS


----------



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

To look like that natty his diet would have to be spot on, even wiv good genetics. Wel done to you mate, put on good size, u sure u havent used aas?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I'd like to see what Mak makes of this.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Scrappy said:


> To look like that natty his diet would have to be spot on, even wiv good genetics. Wel done to you mate, put on good size, u sure u havent used aas?


Wheres your proof that you need a spot on diet to look like that ?

You truely dont know how good his genetics are


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

I dont think he should be thinking about steroids at 16 at all. Yes to become a pro he probably il have to use aas. But theres no rush, many pros are well into their 30's. Its good to have ambition but success at any cost isnt always good. IMO aas at 16 will do far more harm than good.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

nathanlowe said:


> Wheres your proof that you need a spot on diet to look like that ?
> 
> *You truely dont know how good his genetics are*


Spot on.

There are many a person I know who's diets are sh1te, but they hold some quality muscle.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

chrisj22 said:


> Spot on.
> 
> There are many a person I know who's diets are sh1te, but they hold some quality muscle.


i sort of agree but you said hold some quality mass he's not holding mass he has gain a **** load of quality mass on, not strict diet plan thats why it looks suspect but fair play to the lad he looks well natty or not


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

if u aint natty u aint natty no1's gona hold it against you i just dont see posiable to put on 85lb in 18 months jus dont seem like real numbers 2 me


----------



## WRATH (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys, I have a little request for you all

I did leave / go out from A lot of boards because lot of people starting to bash me about steroids, or using juice or all that ****..

I'm natural, NATURAL

I train hard, with all my heart, I sacrifice lot of things for bodybuilding, I mean friends, parties, some food I was in love with ( Coca cola, nutella, pizzas...)

I'm really putting all my heart in what I do, I do it hard, like I said I'm on da Animal way, so, I'm actually believing I can do something witthout any roids. Let me believe in it please. I'll may change in some years, but for the moment, my one stuff for bbing is my determination.

I woud like do not talk about roids on my thread, please.

So, a little spot:

When I'm sayin my diet is nota strict diet plan, I mean, I can't eat exactly the same food everyday, like in a pro plan, or exactly what I wanna eat, because of my parents you know. They do a lot for me in food, but this is not 100% perfect for the moment.

Anyway, thanks a lot for all your messages, this is freaky motivating

Lorenzo, back from Chest wrokout


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Ok mate, i'm sure it's ahrd for alot of people to beleive as you have acheived so much.

But do stick around, it seems a few of us could learn from you.

Well done mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, damn good genetics and you look good for only being 16.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I have seen similar pics on an old BB.com thread. In some ways I found them hard to believe at the time, but credit where it's due you handled all those haters well. Hope it doesn't happen here. Great physique for one so young!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Do a search for a bloke called jw007 mate, he's a natty just like yourself and may be able to help you on your journey...........

GHS


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

couldnt care less whether natural or not, that is an awesome physique thats obviously been built on a foundation of hard graft and good eating...


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

RS2007 said:


> couldnt care less whether natural or not, that is an awesome physique thats obviously been built on a foundation of hard graft and good eating...


I don't think many people get that big at his age from hard graft and eating.

Freaky genetics and most importantly IMO freaky teenage test levels are the main factors here.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Looking awesome there pal - every credit.

If i can look anything like that in 18 months time then i would be a very happy guy.

Keep up the hardwork and dont let anyone get you down...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

clarkey said:


> Well said Nathan I was just about to put the same. The guy is 16 years old and IMO looks great, let him enjoy his youth and training he obviously is doing something right. To mention AAS to a 16 year old is irresponsible.


Fantastic post clarkey.

I second this, 16 is a bit young, and if these are your natty gains, then you will gain even more natural.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Looking big mate, well done. I'm a natty myself for the next 2 weeks. BUT if you're lying about being natural when you're not then you deserve to be shot


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

WRATH said:


> Oh yeah, but I miss the one about Legs
> 
> and for my legs, they are about 26-26.5 inches


you can download them all. thats what i did 

i have chest, delts, legs and arms.. coiuldnt get the back one 

anyway keep it animal your gona go far :thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

dmcc said:


> I have seen similar pics on an old BB.com thread. In some ways I found them hard to believe at the time, but credit where it's due you handled all those haters well. Hope it doesn't happen here. Great physique for one so young!


This thread? http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=5304733


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Probably. Not bothered to check :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

so whats your split like big man?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I seriously hate this guy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

megatron said:


> I seriously hate this guy!!!!!!!!!!!


Why..?


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

A load of jealouse ****ers,Go to aus an nhave a look at some of the young islanders who play rugby.There as big,even some bigger than him who are natty.And even if he is not natty who cares.HATERS FUKN HATERS.Give the kid support .Not to leave the site thinking were all ****ers.The thing is he looks better than most of you do or even ever will.And you jelouse and enviest.

Keep up the hard work our french friend.....Sorry on bahalf of the decent people on here.


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

This could be a wind up?

After reading the thread on bb.com

Some stuff dosent make sense....


----------



## WRATH (Feb 15, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> you can download them all. thats what i did
> 
> i have chest, delts, legs and arms.. coiuldnt get the back one
> 
> anyway keep it animal your gona go far :thumb:


OOOOH where did you get the leg one??? Shoot it to me man! Please! You my hero ahah 

I have a link for some minuts of the back one if you want


----------



## WRATH (Feb 15, 2009)

Actually my split is something like that :

Chest, Back, Off, Legs, Delts, Arms, Off


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

check on a torrent site mate like torrentportal.com

or just search in google for frank mcgrath torrent or animal bodybuilding torrent or something. i got them a long time ago though so dont know if anyone will still be seeing them


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tall said:


> This thread? http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=5304733


Nice find tall, I bumped that thread.

I read the whole thread and this is one reason why I hate American boards, way too many flames.

Not to mention there was probably no less than 10 diffrent dudes banned.

Wonder why?....lol


----------



## sham (Mar 26, 2008)

what is your diet like??????


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

bkoz said:


> A load of jealouse ****ers,Go to aus an nhave a look at some of the young islanders who play rugby.There as big,even some bigger than him who are natty.And even if he is not natty who cares.HATERS FUKN HATERS.Give the kid support .Not to leave the site thinking were all ****ers.The thing is he looks better than most of you do or even ever will.And you jelouse and enviest.
> 
> Keep up the hard work our french friend.....Sorry on bahalf of the decent people on here.


I think Mega's post was tongue-in-cheek; this guy's achieved a hell of a lot for his age.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

cellaratt said:


> Why..? :thumb:


Look at him, and he's 16!! What I wouldn't give


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

dmcc said:


> I think Mega's post was tongue-in-cheek; this guy's achieved a hell of a lot for his age.


Yes mate, very envious - not in a negative way. Just my way of putting things.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

cool dude...just wondering...  hard not to be jealouse... I hope we all make sure this lad is treated fairley and with respect as this is our oppertunity to show that we are infact *not like *those other boards... :thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> I don't think many people get that big at his age from hard graft and eating.
> 
> Freaky genetics and most importantly IMO freaky teenage test levels are the main factors here.


Oh, they played a part im sure, but he didnt get that big by eating snickers bars and scratching his ar$e - and its a bit of an insult to imply its all down to genetics and "freaky teenage test levels"... when many here take exogenous testosterone way in excess of anything even the most rampant teen could ever hope to match...


----------



## WRATH (Feb 15, 2009)

You can have the most amazing genetic on earth, you'll not progress if you don't bash your ass, I think.

And another spot; I don't understand how people can be jealous about the body of another. When I look on Melvin Anthony, Frank McGrath, Ronnie Coleman, and lot of top-ones, I 'm not jealous...I'm 1000X more dertermined and motivated to bash me and do my best everyday for catch them on day.

Lorenzo


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Great physique mate keep it up.

I know you said keep gear talk off your thread but IMO, you're assisted.

I know there are many many reasons for people to deny use and that is fine too by me.

If you are going to come on a bb board and say things about rates of growing that are getting on for impossible (again IMO no matter how genetically gifted one is) - you are going to be probed a bit about it. Not disrespectfully though atall.

You're left nipple looks puffy in the leg showing pic, maybe normal teenage gyno but be carefull if it's not.

Good bb'er though, you'll go far I reckon:thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> cool dude...just wondering...  hard not to be jealouse... I hope we all make sure this lad is treated fairley and with respect as this is our oppertunity to show that we are infact *not like *those other boards... :thumb:


I'll second that:thumbup1:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Great physique mate keep it up.
> 
> I know you said keep gear talk off your thread but IMO, you're assisted.
> 
> ...


 +1

GHS


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

gear or no gear..well done kid..u look great


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

I agree good luck pal and im glad i didnt start me journal on that forum hahaha id av been shot for me pics


----------



## WRATH (Feb 15, 2009)

Uriel said:


> You're left nipple looks puffy in the leg showing pic, maybe normal teenage gyno but be carefull if it's not.
> 
> Good bb'er though, you'll go far I reckon:thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol::laugh::laugh::laugh:

No it's not!! HAHAHAHAH Tis is just becuse of the ligth!

Ahahahaaha!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

whats your lifts like so far?


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

16mg:


----------



## WRATH (Feb 15, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> whats your lifts like so far?


I actualy deadlift 440lbs ( 200kilos)

for 5 reps


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I know some dudes growing up that looked like they lifted weights and didnt do anything.

Genetics do play a large role.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Part of me believes he is natty due to the fact when I was 15/16 I was in awesome shape. Cut to fcuk! then I wanted to get big and I gained a lot of fat mass along with it.

My diet back then wasnt great but it was good enough to help me be lean and grow muscle.

Only thing is I wasnt deadlifting 200kg for 5 reps when I was 15/16 - Your strength is the only thing that leaves me on the fence.

Have you got any video lifts to prove that?

Well done.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

hackskii said:


> I know some dudes growing up that looked like they lifted weights and didnt do anything.
> 
> Genetics do play a large role.


My mate has been to the gym about 5 times in his life. Hes arms are huge, his legs are huge! What i'd do to have calfs his size!!

Genetics do help big time. Don't know if it helped that his dad was a big roid muncher and got rather MASSIVE!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Actually, after seeing this: http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=5304733

I do believe his natty. His pictures here dont make him look as big as the avatar does whether he is younger or not. Pictures done you justice. Still looking good for your age. Don't believe the deadlift though. Get a video up!


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

Goose said:


> Actually, after seeing this: http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=5304733
> 
> I do believe his natty. His pictures here dont make him look as big as the avatar does whether he is younger or not. Pictures done you justice. Still looking good for your age. Don't believe the deadlift though. Get a video up!


Those pics are over a year old though.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

gumballdom said:


> Those pics are over a year old though.


Yeah so? I did say whether the pictures are old or not..


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

WRATH said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> No it's not!! HAHAHAHAH Tis is just becuse of the ligth!
> 
> Ahahahaaha!


A smilie or two is marvelous in any circumstance.

A big over done line of them p1sses me off.


----------



## WRATH (Feb 15, 2009)

I'll try to do a video of my deads, maybe later man

But I don't care about liying, man, what advandage have I to do it?

I'm not a liar.

Sorry for the smillies, but I did laugh a lot in seeing this message.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

200kg x 5

85lbs of lean muscle in 18 months

Both at only 16?

Natty??? I don't think so.

GHS


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

If your lying about lifts and aas usage i dont see the point?

if not looking good and strong


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

i dont know why everybody cares so much


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

why would the guy lie about being natty?

200kg deadlift isnt that much anyway, im sure con was lifting more at 16...

have you seen pics of con or say dutch scott when they was natty? they look ****ing huge, much bigger than this guy too. makes me laugh ppl think hes on it


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

GHS said:


> 200kg x 5
> 
> 85lbs of lean muscle in 18 months
> 
> ...


Im with ghs on this,What your diong is the impossible.....

Must be great genetics.....BUT how can he ...when his pic before he started..was a SKINNY TWIG (no offence mate).......

Im just saying there's people who been training a few years and you do this in 18 months?

Riods?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Envy is one of the seven deadly sins, give the kid a break


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

Ive seen a pic of dutch scott and he was veri big also at 17 and con was lifting 330kg (if im not wrong) deadlifting when he was 18. Both natty. I wouldnt say impossible!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

tel3563 said:


> Envy is one of the seven deadly sins, give the kid a break


Indeed...

I think the kid looks great!!

Weather or not he has taken AAS i dont give a rat's..

I dont see many progress pics posted that compare to his,, Not even the guys who openly admit AAS use.

Great genetcis im sure and lots of training/dieting to achieve such great results.

Well done


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Eat_Train_Sleep said:


> Ive seen a pic of dutch scott and he was veri big also at 17 and con was lifting 330kg (if im not wrong) deadlifting when he was 18. Both natty. I wouldnt say impossible!


exactly.

take a look at az19820... blah blah whatever his name is, hes 15 i beleive and bigger than this guy!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Well he's a total cvnt if he's lying but if not, then he's gonna go far (unless I assasinate him in a jealous rage)

What can you lift for each exercise Lorenzo?


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> i dont know why everybody cares so much


Jelousy..

You look very good mate around the same age.. assisted or not.. very good physique!


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Well he's a total cvnt if he's lying but if not, then he's gonna go far (unless I assasinate him in a jealous rage)
> 
> What can you lift for each exercise Lorenzo?


Yeah im interested to know aswell..

Bench Press:

Deadlift:

Squat:


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

All i can say is great work mate.

Dont take any notice of the Jelous one's mate....


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

corbuk said:


> Im with ghs on this,*What your diong is the impossible.....*
> 
> Must be great genetics.....BUT how can he ...when his pic before he started..was a SKINNY TWIG (no offence mate).......
> 
> ...





corbuk said:


> All i can say is great work mate.
> 
> Dont take any notice of the Jelous one's mate....


 Kind of just contradicted yourself there sorry mate?

GHS


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

it does seem a lot of mass in 2 yrs for a 16yr old natty and you dont look 16 to me lol

deadlifting 200kgs for your size is good but it aint impossiable iv only just started just under 2 months ago and can do 170kgs without any priove training :thumb:

but weather you take anything or not dont matter youll do realy well in BB mate you look great imo :thumbup1:

what sups do you take ???


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> why would the guy lie about being natty?


loads of reasons

he would of been 14 when takeing roids

loads of people would have a go at him for it saying about alll the bad effects of the drugs

its easier to say hes natty less questions will go his way

the list goes on

at the end of the day the guy looks great and weather he takes anything is irrelivent

hes trained hard dieted well and got awsome dedication and good genetics so fair play imo :thumb:

get some more pics up mate


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

GHS said:


> Kind of just contradicted yourself there sorry mate?
> 
> GHS


lol ye, I just couldnt be stuffed to carry on with does he take riods...etc.

I give up.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

welsh_ryan said:


> loads of reasons
> 
> he would of been 14 when takeing roids
> 
> ...


why would he have to be 14 when he started:confused1:

He's already said he's natty, can't we just leave it at that

Look at Con, he was probably dl'ing more than that at 16, fvcking jealousy

is so unsightly


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Your doing well mate whatever you are or are not taking..


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> why would he have to be 14 when he started:confused1:
> 
> He's already said he's natty, can't we just leave it at that
> 
> ...


Also at 16 I could deadlift 200kg


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> *Well he's a total cvnt if he's lying* but if not, then he's gonna go far (unless I assasinate him in a jealous rage)
> 
> What can you lift for each exercise Lorenzo?


Why??

Whether he is on or not its no ones business but his own.

If he wanted to tell you he would if he doesnt it reall has fck all to do with you or anyone esle TBH

I think the lad looks great:thumbup1:

People are trying to get him to post his diet so they can rip it to shreds then claim "no way he could have grown by eating that"

Well done mate, you look awesome And I believe your DL

Ps

I pulled 200kg in comp at 17 weighing 75kg Natty and have the vid so there:tongue:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Also at 16 I could deadlift 200kg


Sorry mate, i forgot the legend that is "BigMak"

How did you compare to this lad at 16 Mak?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Sorry mate, i forgot the legend that is "BigMak"
> 
> *How did you compare to this lad at 16 Mak?*


Poorly


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Poorly


You look a bit cross in the first picture, roid rage:confused1:

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## WRATH (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok, lets some stats:

I'm not really a bench monster, I'm about 135kilos for one rep max on bench press

But I prefer work with dumbells, and I actually do 8 reps with some 105lbs per dumbells in flat bench.

Thats funny, because I can also curl as much weigth in hammer curls, as my dumbell presses on chest. I can do reps with 105lbs dumbells in hammer curl.

I squat in a smith machine, because in my poor gym there's not any real cage squat

I did 12 reps with 400lbs in squats smith ( not really really on full depth)

But I can do sets of reps with 3 or 4 plates in full depth.

What I said? Please stop to talk about roids gys...I said natural, and I'm!


----------



## WRATH (Feb 15, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Poorly


Is that you at 16?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

WRATH said:


> Is that you at 16?


Yes mate, I actually believe you're natural and good luck with bbing


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

F*ckin tank, the pair of ya's!


----------



## WRATH (Feb 15, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Yes mate, I actually believe you're natural and good luck with bbing


Thanks man, ya looked good

But rember I'm just starting my 16's, and I'm freaky motivated as hell :cursing:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Awesome tranformation when all said and done, most taking gear cannot change like that, the kid has immense potential.

Juicing or not, who gives a sh!t.....Im past bothered caring after reading these past few pages.

The kid definetely looks like a frog though in the 1st pic to the link of pics in on bodybuilding.com..check out that vest and buckle combo..... :whistling:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ok McGrath jr. forget all the previous posts and just start up your journal now. ill be following


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm personnaly neg repping any one who gives him any sh!t about roids after this point...popular or unpopular choice on my part I don't care but this sites been rampid with sh!t lately and I will leave it at that...


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

I gotta be honest here guys and say leave the kid alone, he is most def imo natty. Just think of the natty test and gh coursing through his veins at his time of life, his body is setting itself up to be what its gonna be and he's giving it a nudge in the direction he wants it to go i.e. turning the majority of his muscle fibres to fast twitch, that'll remain this way for his lifetime.

I was 17 when i first did a cylce and did 3 stone, yes thats 3 whole stone in 8 weeks, this guy is talking about 18 months whats so unbeleivable about that...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

nibbsey said:


> I gotta be honest here guys and say leave the kid alone, he is most def imo natty. Just think of the natty test and gh coursing through his veins at his time of life, his body is setting itself up to be what its gonna be and he's giving it a nudge in the direction he wants it to go i.e. turning the majority of his muscle fibres to fast twitch, that'll remain this way for his lifetime.
> 
> I was 17 when i first did a cylce and did 3 stone, yes thats 3 whole stone in 8 weeks, this guy is talking about 18 months whats so unbeleivable about that...


Sense at last:thumbup1:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

good luck mate ill be stayin tuned


----------



## WRATH (Feb 15, 2009)

Yo guys!

I did 6 reps with 110 kg on close grip bench

and I did 5 reps with 120 kg on classic bench press!

Some good feelings!

I'll eat a full horse for have a good recovering and grooooooow!!! ( Lol ;p )

A new shoot! ( With my favourite skin  )










Lorenzo


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

looking great mate.

as always i prefer the black and white pics


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

WRATH said:


> Yo guys!
> 
> I did 6 reps with 110 kg on close grip bench
> 
> ...


Your very lucky i have been grafting for 18 months to BP 100kg and i'm still not there yet. :cursing:


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Looking good mate, jesus if I looked like you did when I was 16 I would of had half the girls in my year pregnant lol!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

****ing hell man, you're huge :thumbup1:

I feel sorry for you when people won't believe you're a natty, I get people asking me if I'm on steroids and I'm a fair bit smaller than you, and a few months older.

I believe you're a natty, you just have great genetics and hopefully you'll go a long way :thumb:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

You are awesome.


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

looking good mate for your age


----------



## mickruss (May 11, 2008)

:thumb :well done m8 looking good and lean


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Great work buddy.

Get into some contests you look to have a very good chance at the NABBA under 18s universe in a year or so if you keep it up.

As far as the sillyness about being natural or not the dude obviously has a tightly packed frame which will make every lb of muscle look a lot larger than on a guy with a much larger frame, its all about the illusion of size in bb not actually weight size.


----------



## kennyscot (Oct 20, 2008)

impressive

du nouveau mec ?


----------



## WRATH (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey fellas!

New shoot!










Hope you feel as good as me actually into the gym!

Lorenzo


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

That pic is amazing mate. AAS or not you have massive potential. Looking really *really* good 

GHS


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

rofl

Your arms

Massive :|


----------



## WRATH (Feb 15, 2009)

WRATH said:


> Hey fellas!
> 
> New shoot!
> 
> ...


Thanks guys!

I need improve my chest now


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

fook what you eating lol

beast


----------



## mouldy_chops (Nov 9, 2008)

GHS said:


> 200kg x 5
> 
> 85lbs of lean muscle in 18 months
> 
> ...


strate up!!! im with GHS.. his dad/mum and there dads and mums for years must of ALL been beasts. hes even saying his diet isnt spot on. i personly think he isnt natty.

BUT on the other hand. dont matter what he is. you have put alot of hard work into this. and Well done mate


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

What do your arms measure Lorenzo? Some nice lats you got there too


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

im actually gettin bored of readin if he's natty or assisted, he didnt come on this board to be bombarded with such comments.

he came on for the same reasons which we all did, for help, advice and constructive critism on his pics.

lookin good lorenzo, obviously very motivated and dedicated, keep it up


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

mouldy_chops said:


> strate up!!! im with GHS.. his dad/mum and there dads and mums for years must of ALL been beasts. hes even saying his diet isnt spot on. i personly think he isnt natty.
> 
> BUT on the other hand. dont matter what he is. you have put alot of hard work into this. and Well done mate


jesus put it to rest. just because you cant achieve something doesnt mean others cannot. ive just started training my friend up who is of african decent and he already has cut 15inch arms after about 6 months training. just because you take gear and tbh have got nowhere judging by your pic doesnt mean others have. yes thats a mean comment but so are your comments about lorenzo.


----------



## WRATH (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks

And my diet is pretty strict, I just say it's not as strict as a pro diet, tha'ts all

Look, for example, my diner (after a chest wrokout) today was:

350g of horse meat

250g of hached steak

some vegetables

300g of Cottage cheese

I wait three hours (for the before bed meal)

I'll eat

200g of chicken

a casein shake

I'm strict with myself and my diet especially, there is no place for junk food or any extras. When I sa I'm not strict, I mean I don't count the calories, the gramms, ect...

I'm repeating same thing from the start...please stop with your nooby attitude to talk about juicing..


----------



## rooty (Dec 11, 2008)

your a pure machine there mate- got sum big biceps, keep up the good work


----------



## mouldy_chops (Nov 9, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> jesus put it to rest. just because you cant achieve something doesnt mean others cannot. ive just started training my friend up who is of african decent and he already has cut 15inch arms after about 6 months training. just because you take gear and tbh have got nowhere judging by your pic doesnt mean others have. yes thats a mean comment but so are your comments about lorenzo.


eww err listen 2 u... im aloud to say what i think. just like so are you. so to be honest stfu!!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yes well done. we have had this for the first 9 pages.

lorenzo 350g horse meat? :/ hows that?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> lorenzo 350g horse meat? :/ hows that?


It's NNnnaaaayyyy bad:lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Your biceps have a smashing shape Lorenzo, nice full bellies and peaky


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

Jesus Christ - good work man.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Cheval (horse meat) is very common in France. It was always in the supermarket meat section when I went shopping - I used to live in Dijon. And if anyone's wondering, "hached steak" = "steak haché" = Hamburger/minced beef.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Is horse meat any good?

Seems like it would be a bit chewey.


----------



## rooty (Dec 11, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Is horse meat any good?
> 
> Seems like it would be a bit chewey.


good question mate- any one know the values for horse meat????


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

I want what his parents are cooking him !

Sick Guy !

Still Think the Mak Daddy's Body Looks Better !

All the best


----------



## WRATH (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah horse meat is one of the best for making lean muscles, better than beef and even better than chicken!

And what a taste! <3


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

ive heard horse steaks are very good,, still a bit taboo in england though,my uncle used to be in france alot,he loved the horse steaks

lookin great by the way


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Taboo in the states too.

Dammit, now I want to try it........

Is it chewey?


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Reps mate. What a transformation.

Makes me wish I started as teenager!


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

wow weldone mate, keep doing wot you are doing its workin well for ya, dont listen to all the hating tits here, wot supplements do u use nad how long u been using them if any?


----------



## WRATH (Feb 15, 2009)

Humm I actually use Elite Gourmet from Dymatyze Nutrition, and 100% Casein from Otimum Nutrition, I use them bot since two months, that's prety good.

I have used Premium95 from Scientec Nutrition for more than a year, since my start.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

you thinking of doing any shows?


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

For a 16 yr old bodybuilder thats a fantastic physique! I dont think I have seen a natty builder that young with anything like the development/potential you seem to have. Keep up the hard work and I have no doubt you will achieve your aims and dreams in bodybuilding! Phenomenal!!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I've got to say mate you look awesome!! 

Any one know if you can buy horse meat off the net? I'm certainly interested in trying it as I can imadgine it's pretty lean?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

joeyh1485 said:


> I've got to say mate you look awesome!!
> 
> Any one know if you can buy horse meat off the net? I'm certainly interested in trying it as I can imadgine it's pretty lean?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horsemeat

No idea where you could buy it in the UK, but there would be no real restriction on bringing it back from France as long as it was properly stored and packed.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers mate it looks good now just to convince the missus she wants to go to france


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

personally i couldnt bring myself to eat a horse. to me it would be like eating a dog :/ but each to their own. reminds me of that show where those 2 guys went around the world eating different animals


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I eat venison, and could care less about Bambi...


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Very impressive physique; keep at it and you will reap the rewards.

Ignore the AAS comments, stem purely from envy.


----------



## mouldy_chops (Nov 9, 2008)

BigDom86 said:



> personally i couldnt bring myself to eat a horse. to me it would be like eating a dog :/ but each to their own. reminds me of that show where those 2 guys went around the world eating different animals


yehh i argee with you mate!! i watched that too. was called "Could You Eat An Elephant" some of the things on there was Disgusting. how they kept them dogs and eating sewer rats, not my cup of tea. ill just stick to steak and chicken lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yeh i felt sick when i saw the dogs in the cages. but i would probably feel the same if i saw where my chicken comes from too


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i never understand how people can say they wouldnt eat one animal but are happy to eat another. I suppose if ou have had a specific type of animal as a pet you may not want to eat it but in general if your happy to eat a chicken/cow/pig etc why not a horse,deer or even a snake.


----------



## kennyscot (Oct 20, 2008)

horse = fast running cow


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

Id eat almost any animal, however never a dog or cat, id eat a horse, skippy or bambi


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

or even a squirrel


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

Great size for any age! welldone mate :thumb:

My brother can pack on muscle like crazy too and he dosnt even lift weights, he's one of these guys that does a few pushups and pullups before the summer, gains loads and looks great, a total bastard lol

Keep doing what you are doing and erm.... can you send me some horse? (not smack btw) :tongue:


----------



## Genetic-Beast (Mar 21, 2009)

When I saw Lorenzo the first time I was like:"ROID HEAD!!!"

Then I read this...you really put all your heart into it!

You sacrifice a lot of things...!

Respect bro!


----------



## WRATH (Feb 15, 2009)

Genetic-Beast said:


> When I saw Lorenzo the first time I was like:"ROID HEAD!!!"
> 
> Then I read this...you really put all your heart into it!
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot man, I'm glad to read that!


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Great work mate, this is the time all youngsters grow especially with good knowledge of nutrition and training.

A bit of a your ARNIE wouldnt you say! 

Keep it up mate and you will go a long way.. :thumb:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Horse meat is lovely. Had this in France whilst skiing. Tastes great, isnt chewy at all. Reccommend it to all.


----------



## Genetic-Beast (Mar 21, 2009)

BTW:

New Video in the making? I hope so


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Unbelievable. How big are your arms? Must be at least 17, 18 inches?

Reps man.


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

new video?


----------



## Marczy (Mar 26, 2009)

You look awsome.... im from hungary im 18 and im 87kg nearly 190 - 200 lbs. I train like an animal too but i want to ask you that from what kind of training can a human grow that much in 1,5 years? so can you share with us your training plan?

Keep going bro, just think about if you will be 18 ... you definitely gonna look like frank mcgrath XD  (i wrote this letter to your another blog too i just copy it cuz this blog looks more active)


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Massive arms mate, great potential aswell mate keep at it :thumbup1:


----------



## WRATH (Feb 15, 2009)

hey!

I in hollydays in two days, I 'll have times for explain to you how I train and how I eat!










see ya and thanks all!


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

goddamit a 16yr old with arms like that should be illegal!!!

amazing work man! Continue like this and the pro-card will be yours pretty soon!


----------



## WRATH (Feb 15, 2009)

ano1987 said:


> new video?


Yes soon, next week man


----------



## Genetic-Beast (Mar 21, 2009)

Lorenzo...how big are your Arms now?

My arms are 45cm Pumped, and im also 16y/o!










Your bodyfat is very low...how do you keep it there?

(Pics are from Webcam)


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Enjoy the holiday chap!

Can't wait for the vid.

All the best,

J


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Genetic-Beast said:


> Lorenzo...how big are your Arms now?
> 
> My arms are 45cm Pumped, and im also 16y/o!


Your arms are 45cm? 18"?

Can I borrow your tape measure?

I always wanted a 12" c0ck:lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

WRATH said:


> hey!
> 
> I in hollydays in two days, I 'll have times for explain to you how I train and how I eat!
> 
> ...


 Thats an amzing transformation mate.

Fcuk me I can't believe that was done naturaly. (Although face does look a lot puffier and carrying a lot of water :whistling: )

GHS


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Your arms are 45cm? 18"?
> 
> Can I borrow your tape measure?
> 
> I always wanted a 12" c0ck:lol:


Sig material right there


----------



## Genetic-Beast (Mar 21, 2009)

WHats up Lorenzo?

I thought you'll make a new Video this week? :thumb:


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Hes on holiday i think

NGL.


----------



## Genetic-Beast (Mar 21, 2009)

Nope he was online on youtbe today


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Amazing transformation keep up the good work bro


----------



## Genetic-Beast (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey Lorenzo!

I saw your new Video on youtube!

Good Progress Bro!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

wheres the vid?


----------



## Genetic-Beast (Mar 21, 2009)

WWW.YOUTUBE.COM

????????????????????


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

Genetic-Beast said:


> WWW.YOUTUBE.COM
> 
> ????????????????????


 You could put up a link:rolleyes:


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

Con said:


> You could put up a link:rolleyes:


I found it really easy. 



.


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

COME TRAIN ME lol

u look wicked my man keep up the work im amazed if you do get people saying u take roids its because theyve trained longer and look nothing like u !!

well maybe they should notch it up abit

well done


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice but he focuses on too many isolation movements.

But if it works for him so be it


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

The guy looks good but the ass kissing is a bit silly it is quite obvious he does not take steriods....i think some people underestimate how much size you can get naturally. These days if you have a muscular physique you MUST be taking drugs FFS:rolleyes:


----------



## StefaNtheWRATH (Mar 30, 2009)

Good job man, you motivated me to get into bodybuilding and all that, so now I am becoming very big and getting a lot of attention.. I now love what I am doing, and I will keep doing it to become as big as you one day. I'm 15 year old now, and if yu want check my page http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/56783-my-new-journey-get-huge-p.html#post869874  thanks man.. All the best, i been workin out 2 months and already changed a lot.. I read a little about your training, and it's really good man.

Have a good one


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

WRATH said:


> Ok, lets some stats:
> 
> I'm not really a bench monster, I'm about 135kilos for one rep max on bench press
> 
> ...


I'm surprised no one has mentioned this, but you can curl 47.5kg DB's...sorry but I struggle to believe that you can curl them with any kind of form..although theres no questioning your physique which is superb for any age let alone 16, keep it up bro.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Con said:


> The guy looks good but the ass kissing is a bit silly it is quite obvious he does not take steriods....i think some people underestimate how much size you can get naturally. These days if you have a muscular physique you MUST be taking drugs FFS:rolleyes:


Good post Con. As you said I do not think that so many people on this forum especially the younger members realise how much they can gain naturally. I know how they must feel, being impatient and anxious to use steroids to get bigger. Yes some people can start using steroids at a young age like Lee Priest which was discussed on another thread but they are genetically gifted.

For us mortals we need to gain what we can naturally and then only when at the right age imo and once we plateau to look at starting a cycle. This guy obviously has great genetics but why some people on here are recommending him (not mentioning names) to plan his first cycle I think is just wrong. He has another few years in him of gaining naturally and with his genetics has a great future in the sport. I think a lot of people on here are just jealous of this guys genetics and assume he does steroids.


----------



## ADDiction (Mar 17, 2009)

If he's natural why did he post on Bodybuilding.com that he's juicing?

Food for thought...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ADDiction said:


> If he's natural why did he post on Bodybuilding.com that he's juicing?
> 
> Food for thought...


Ouch..........

Really?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

ADDiction said:


> If he's natural why did he post on Bodybuilding.com that he's juicing?
> 
> Food for thought...


Link?


----------



## ADDiction (Mar 17, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Ouch..........
> 
> Really?


Yep, if you check over there he's pretty much become a joke.

He always claimed to be natural, and it really does make me laugh how gullible and niave people can be.

Just because somebody claims something, doesnt mean its true.

Do any of you honestly think a 16yo could hit 210 at lets say 12-14% BF.

Did Coleman look like that at 16?

No he was around 180 and yet he is probably the most genetically gifted man on the planet.

Look at Alexey Lesukov the Russian "project". They juiced the hell out of him from around the age of 15/16, to the point he got saucer nipples, yet he competes at around this kids weight and is now 20 and an up and coming star.

Somebody posted over on BB.com

"If theres a way of gaining 65lbs of muscle in 1 and a half years as a natural teen then please somebody tell me."

Yeah its called juice mate.

Sorry to burst his bubble, and I still agree the kids a freak and could go far but don't believe everything your told.


----------



## ADDiction (Mar 17, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Link?


The entire thread was deleted as it is against the rules to post AAS related information anywhere but the AAS section.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Hate to say I told you so...... 

GHS


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=110488221&highlight=Lorenzo

Thats another of his journals.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

LMFAO thats funny as **** if true


----------



## dan-mel (Jun 18, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned this, but you can curl 47.5kg DB's...sorry but I struggle to believe that you can curl them with any kind of form..although theres no questioning your physique which is superb for any age let alone 16, keep it up bro.


In the vid there is the hammer curls with 42.5kg db's www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIcXjGufdHk&feature=PlayList&p=7D0AC007DE4C362C&index=12

about 35 seconds in


----------



## Genetic-Beast (Mar 21, 2009)

LOL!!!


----------



## kriss (Mar 29, 2009)

Genetic-Beast said:


> LOL!!!


X2!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

I just read that link link and don't see anywhere that he claims that he has been juicing.

ADDiction... Are you saying that he admitted to using them in another thread??


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

hmm ADDiction made a new user just to post into this one? something doesnt add up. probably another jealous guy. if you look at the guys videos i dont possibly understand how you can think the guy can juice? sure hes slightly big but he is holding alot of fat too, look at his belly


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

great progress in so less time ...


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Incredible mate!!


----------



## jay_handley (Mar 13, 2009)

tbh if he was juicing its at his descreation to telll people i supose but im very jelous lmfao

great shape mate for 16.

keep up the hard work


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I think he looks a lot better in pictures than he does in his vidoes TBH

GHS


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

GHS said:


> I think he looks a lot better in pictures than he does in his vidoes TBH
> 
> GHS


yep good lighting does wonders.

GHS might aswell admit it now about your new account :whistling:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> yep good lighting does wonders.
> 
> GHS might aswell admit it now about your new account :whistling:


 :lol:

Dam.....

I'm off to buy myself five lamps and get pumped up to f*ck to take some awsome pregress pictures :lol:

GHS


----------



## kennyscot (Oct 20, 2008)

guys, did you have a look at the last vid ?

well, at 16, that's what I call a BACK ... !

lighting or not ...


----------



## JAVI (Apr 16, 2009)

ohh yeahhh your progression is amazing. Insane progression


----------



## WRATH (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey all, I have some things to say here..

1 : I am NATURAL!

2 : I never said anywhere I was juicing, I never used steroids or any illegal o drugging stuff

3 : I think I still have a lot of natural potential, and MAYBE after discovered all my natural potential, I'll see what happen. My goal is to turn pro, and I'm not idiot, being as big as my idols can't be realizable naturally, but in the name of God please believe me : I NEVER JUICED.

I train hard, all my workout are insanely hard and I'm sore for days long after my workouts.

If you don't believe me, please go away of my threads, there is a ton of hater over the net and I start to feel angry about that. Go hate me on bodybuilding.com, I never go here, go hate me where I can't see you.

Haters are the sickness of the bodybuilding spirit.

Anyway, here is a new picture:



See ya all, thanks to the kind people for the support .

Lorenzo.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn, I am sensing some roid rage...  ..............lol

Just kidding.

I have the same whey protein myself. It isnt working as good as your though.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

You obviasly have excellant genetics, in years to come i think you're going to be very successful  Good Luck.

Why do people hate this guy so much?


----------



## marclee0988 (Mar 11, 2009)

:thumb :truely i am so jealous now! Hands down you are the biggest 16 year old i have ever seen, you will go so far!!! :thumb:


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

keep up the hard work mate,itll pay off in the end,as far as the gear is concerned,if you say you have not used then who am i to doubt you,,good luck


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

GHS said:


> :lol:
> 
> Dam.....
> 
> ...


Suprised to find out your not the ONLY teenager whos big damn :beer:


----------



## JAVI (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes. You are natural of france


----------



## Genetic-Beast (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't care if he's on Roid or not!

That's his business!

But I DO care about the sacrifices he makes!

Bodybuilding is a LIFESTYLE...!

Lorenzo keep doing what you're doing!


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Well done mate looking good .

Some people are sayin he may use steroids but he could be a natty

my cousin he is just turned 19 he play rugby leauge professionaly for widnes vikings and he weight 101kg (222 lbs) and he is a natty and he is alot bigger and more defined than lorenzo.

His bench press is 180kg for 5 reps.

Squat 240kg 5 reps

sayin this he does have a nutritionist and follows a strict strict diet plan

I will get some pics up of him,


----------



## WRATH (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys

Finally, here is my routine :

I 'm in a 5 days split:

Chest, Back, Off, Legs, Delts, Arms, Off.

Chest :

Incline Bench Press : (3 warmup sets) 3*6-10

Bench Press : 5*6-10

Flyes (week1 flat, week2 incline, week3 decline) 4*8-12

Pullovers : 4*10

Dips : 4 to failure. (adding lest depending how sore I'm.)

Back (+calves):

Chins : 4 to failure

Deadlifts : 5*5 maximum poundage ( actually about 500lbs for the 5 sets of 5 reps )

Pulldowns Pronosupination Grip : 6*8-10

Dumbell Rows : 4*8

Narrow Pulldowns : 4*12-15

Calves xtensions : 4*15-20

Off

Legs :

Leg Extensions Warmup : 4*20

Squats : 6*6-10 reps maximum poundage

Leg Press : 4*8-12

Hack Squat super full depth (with a step under feet) : 4*10

Leg Curls : 4*10-15

Stiff Legged Deads full stretch : 3*10

Calves xtensions : 4*20

Delts :

Seated Military Press : 6*8-12 ( Animal Delts dvd style )

Front dumbell raises (pronosupination grip) : 4*8-12

Lateral raises : 4*10

Rear raises : 4*12

Barbell Uprows : 3*8-12 | Both are often

Shrugs : 3*10 | superseted

Arms :

Barbell Curls : 6*7-12

Hammer Curls : 4*6-10

Preacher Curls : 4*10-15

Pushdowns : 3*20

Close Grip Bench Press : 6*5-10

Skullcrushers : 4*8-10

Dips : 4 to failure.

Well, I usually train with instinct, so it's a changing routine, I don't strictly follow it, I always listen how my body feel, here is the key, I always do how I feel.

But I always go hard


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

WRATH said:


> You can have the most amazing genetic on earth, you'll not progress if you don't bash your ass, I think.
> 
> And another spot; I don't understand how people can be jealous about the body of another. When I look on Melvin Anthony, Frank McGrath, Ronnie Coleman, and lot of top-ones, I 'm not jealous...I'm 1000X more dertermined and motivated to bash me and do my best everyday for catch them on day.
> 
> Lorenzo


that's easy, its just because most of us have worked out as hard as we can and for years longer and dont look half as good. How can you not be jealous?

I guess its easy to say when you look as good as you do?

Cut the haters a little slack, most of them work out just as hard as you, probably eat just as well as you, some do steroids and yet they still haven't grown half as much it twice as long.

You look great kid keep up the hard work and i'm sure you will make it to whatever level you want to get to. Dont let the bstards grind you down


----------



## Muscle_hobbie_2 (May 12, 2009)

WRATH said:


> Heyy all
> 
> So,after a little introduction in the lounge, I start a thread where you'll can see some more pics of me.
> 
> ...


Hey lorenzo nice workout man, I mean 18 months wow that's so impressive. By the way man can you tell me what you did to get like this massive and huge and tell me if you take any supplements I weight about 60kg and i am 16 years old and i been going gym for about 4 month and i didnt usually gain anything probaley around 2 to 3kg so please reply back. Thank you lorenzo.


----------



## curiousforever (May 14, 2009)

WRATH said:


> Hey all, I have some things to say here..
> 
> 1 : I am NATURAL!
> 
> ...


Hello Lorenzo. My name is Emomali I am from Russia. Could you tell me about your food taking please. My e-mail [email protected], and my web site www.body-building.moy.su.


----------



## Muscle_hobbie_2 (May 12, 2009)

Hey lorenzo man i am 16 years old as well and my weight is 60kg and my height is 6.9 and you see man i got all the respect for you bro and i know you never juiced or used steriods so let me tell you this man Just ignore the people that tell you those things there just too dumb to understand That some people have the heart to doing something and sticking to it and getting the right results, Anyways i just wan't to know what Protein Powder you have used When you started Because i am ganna start Gym soon and i just want to have everything in order. Thank You

*Fadi*


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Could easily be natural. I started at 16 and by 17 I was squatting four or five hundred pounds. Anything is possible if you're motivated enough.


----------



## Muscle_hobbie_2 (May 12, 2009)

Kilos: 60kg

Goal 100:

Day: 1

Monday: Chest,

Tuesday: Back

Wednesdays: Off,

Thursday: Legs

Friday: Arms,Shoulders

Saturday: Off

Saturday: off

Reckon this works ? if not then what would please help me out here.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Muscle_hobbie_2 said:


> Kilos: 60kg
> 
> Goal 100:
> 
> ...


It will definatley work, you will achieve your 40kg gain in no time.

As long as you have a correct split, then there is no need for a structured diet or actuall training regime.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

GHS said:


> If your natural mate then you have amazing genetics and a lot of potential in the sport.
> 
> Have you got a coach or anything?
> 
> ...


WTF is wrong with you? This lad is SIXTEEN years old.Is trying to convince him to abuse drugs the best advice you can give? if not them i sugest you keep it shut.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

To all those who dont believe this kid.If you knew what you were looking at, then you might not be suprised, that he has gained a ton of size in 18 months.

Instead, because of your ignorance, and your inexperience,all you can do is shout "steroids!"do not compare your own physical shortcomings to others.If you look at this kids muscle insertions, you will see they are way longer than average.Irespective of how thin you are when you begin, is not relavant(ever seen a picture of Yates before he started?)he is not a product of his training, diet, or drugs.The training merely allowed him the opportunity to develop.his parents are the reason.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Damnnnn, your size is amazing, congratulations on the gains  , wish I could have results like yours!

Keep it up :thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

good post essex


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

essexboy said:


> WTF is wrong with you? This lad is SIXTEEN years old.Is trying to convince him to abuse drugs the best advice you can give? if not them i sugest you keep it shut.


Im surfe GHS has already explained his reasoning for this post. advising any1 16 year old just to do a cycle is bad advice however advising him to get a proper coach and start researching steroids is not as if he does want to be a pro this is the route he will have to travel down as im sure you agree.

Gear or no gear the physique is impressive however why you all argue over it i do not know as wether hes never had a protein shake before or his dads had him on a secret formula since he was 12 we shall never know.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Is it not said some pages back that he admitted to juicing? Not that i really care, nor do i see why others are so bothered? Why not just worry about your own looks, and if you want to do steroids then do it, if you don't, don't.

As Alexander, founder of comparethemeerkat.com, would say. Simples!


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

GHS you seem immaturely jealous, maybe you need to work more on your maturity rather than your body.

To the french guy, very impressive, looks like your going to have a big future in bodybuilding! :thumb:


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

This is totally possible natural. I've seen it with my own eyes. A teenage neighbour of mine was a national champion boxer. From about 14 he was ripped with abs. Had decent size too.

I saw him grow up through the years keeping all the muscle and growing in size every year with the right nutrition and training. Wasn't a steroid in sight

A lot are too quick to assume gear. People forget the old bber's of the past had no gear what so whatsoever and didn't need them.

Give the lad the benefit of the doubt, some credit and support. Otherwise no need to post on his thread.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

great size on for 16 yo your a natural meatball and doin loads roght by the look of it


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

essexboy said:


> To all those who dont believe this kid.If you knew what you were looking at, then you might not be suprised, that he has gained a ton of size in 18 months.
> 
> Instead, because of your ignorance, and your inexperience,all you can do is shout "steroids!"do not compare your own physical shortcomings to others.*If you look at this kids muscle insertions, you will see they are way longer than average*.Irespective of how thin you are when you begin, is not relavant(ever seen a picture of Yates before he started?)he is not a product of his training, diet, or drugs.The training merely allowed him the opportunity to develop.his parents are the reason.


Regardless of anything in particular....

Mate that is pure Guff, insertion points has what to do with muscle growth exactly?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Muscle growth is down to stimulation, rest, nourishment, hormone support (natural or aided). The genetic side of muscle growth is the natural hormone aspect.

Shape and strenth are down to genetics and insertion points NOT muscle size IMO


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

looking amazing mate, good work and dedicaton, but be tough where u live as i bet u get loads of ppl judging ur on AAS(school friends who dont train or know anything bou aas) , and thinking u dnt work for what u got ! good luck for further progresss!


----------



## deeppit (Mar 21, 2010)

give me your msn on pm pls :thumb:


----------

